# Trout, From the Stream to the Grill



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Trout, From the Stream to the Grill... It'll Make Ya Shout!*


*Menu*
Grilled Fresh Trout
Sauteed Veggies over Buttered Rice
Mixed Spring Greens Salad
Potato Au Gratin Croquet 

Remove guts, gills and rib bones, and wash thoroughly under cold water
Season body cavity with salt, herbs and lemon juice
(I used Himalayan Pink Salt and Fox Point seasoning blend by Penzeys Spices )
Butter or oil on skin before laying on grill
Grill till done over medium high/high heat















*Money Shot*


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh lawd that looks goood! Only you would carry on vacation Himalayan sea salt! Haha well done !


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

What'd you catch the trout using?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

halo1 said:


> Oh lawd that looks goood! Only you would carry on vacation Himalayan sea salt! Haha well done !


LOL... Himalayan *Pink* salt.
Nope, I didn't carry it with me, no need.
My SiL keeps her cabin's kitchen well stocked. :thumbsup:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

halo1 said:


> What'd you catch the trout using?


Various lures and live worms.

The best results were with the following,
Joe's Flies, Short Strikers and Super Strikers
Mepps Comet Minnows
Roostertail spinners

Live worms with a tiny BB sized splitshot, toss upstream and let it flow back down through riffles, eddies, holes and behind rocks.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Chile next time you go look for Swiss Wing gold or silver spinners.


----------

